# New York, New York!



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm planning a trip with my mom to New York City in June and we have never been there!  So far I have found the following that we want to do:

Hard Rock Cafe in Times Square
The Met Museum and wander around in Central Park near there
Empire State Building
Statue of Liberty (either by boat or helicopter?)
Madame Tussaud's wax museum
Broadway show: Probably Hairspray (perhaps Grease or chicago?) on a matinee
Shops: Macy's, Bloomingdale's, Tiffany's, Victoria's Secret, shops on 5th ave
Applied for tickets to Rachael Ray Show

(Possibly Ground Zero, Madison Square Garden, Rockefeller Center)

Anywhere I am missing?  Any comments on what I have so far?

As well, any recommendations for less expensive hotels in Manhattan?  I was looking at reviews and found Hotel Grand Union is pretty cheap and looks good.  Any advice?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76459.msg1028168#msg1028168

Might help


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

If you have a look at either Conde nast traveller or times online they have some good ideas about what excursions and sightseeing trips are a  must.  Enjoy NY, I'd love to go.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

We stayed in an apartment hotel called the Affinia Dumont in midtown Manhattan (about 5 mins walk from the Empire State) which was really good value  (in New York terms) for the location. It's on trip advisor as one of their most recommended places. 

Top of the Rock was much better than the Empire State buidling for views, and was quieter.

If you want cheap clothes but don't want to queue as much as at Century 21 there's a place called Filene's Basement on Union Square which is fab and not as busy. At weekends there's a farmers market in the square which is quite nice to walk around as well. 

The helicopter flight over teh Statue of Liberty is fab. Dh treated me to cheer me up after a failed tx.

Have fun, it's an amazing place. Comfortable shoes required though if you're going to be doing lots of walking.


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
We went for our honeymoon and it was fab - definate must is the comfy shoes - my feet were agony even in trainers every night. We were advised to book our tickets to Empire State online before we went as it made you miss loads of queues - worked a treat!  We did one of the open topped bus tours as well which was handy.  Also we got one of those lonely planet guides as there are some great tips in there!

Went at Christmas and it was amazing -would love to go back.  We saw Beauty and the Beast when we were there - fantastic and at night there was quite a lot going on outside on the streets - saw a really good street dance thing - brilliant!

Have a fab time!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi

go on the staten island ferry rather than an expensive boat trip it was either really cheap or free I cant remember but you can just get on the next one coming back!

we went cheap and cheerful and stayed in a comfort inn just off central park and a block or so from the dakota building and the nat history museum.  It was near to the subway (I think columbus ave rings a bell) and there was nice boutiques in the area.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

The staten island ferry is free, i would recommend that for seeing the statue.

Take a trip to little italy and china town, i loved it!!

We stayed at the skyline hotel, which was really good, a 5 min walk fron the centre of Broadway

Def take a trip to Barneys store the shoes are to die for!! SATC eat your heart out!!  At Macys, make sure you get your international shopper discount of 11% thnk you just need to bring your passport and go to customer info for it. Tiffanys is really busy, not at all what i thought!

We went to the Empire in the morning, never waited at all.

We went at xmas, never seen half of it, would love to go back!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Hun

I have been twice   the 1st time we stayed in the theatre district (cant remember the name) 2nd time we went with work and stayed in the Four Seasons    You could get a bus to New Jersey (about 1hrs drive) from central station doesnt cost much as there is a shopping outlet Woodbury Common, they have 400 shops and all outdoor and so much calmer than NYC   They have Gucci, Diamond shops,Timbaland,Banana Rep and many more   i flew with Virgin and got a brochure with 50% off of the shops there   

I took over £1500 with me and bought uggs,timbaland boots,and lots of clothes etc and only spent £700 oh and Gucci shoes, trainers etc i couldnt find anything else i wanted to buy   

The helicopter ride is great  

And all the sightseeing too  

Have a wonderful time


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi

I am going in 3 weeks time with my mum and sister and can't wait.  We have got pretty much the same list as you.  Interesting to read about the ferry, will have to give that a go.

We are staying at the Comfort Inn in Manhattan, will be able to tell you what its like when I get back.

Hope you have a good time

xx


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

If you are going in the summer, I'd highly recommend a couple of trips out of Manhattan. Brighton beach (get the Q train - subway) and Coney Island - beach and boardwalk, lots of restuarants and full of Russians - quite an experience! Also, Jones beach on Long Island (trains from Penn Station, nr. Macys'). You can also go to Atlantic City for a gamble (like a mini-Vegas but even more tacky!) - on a bus from the same place as the Woodbury Common bus - 42nd st terminal.
There's TONS to do outside Manhattan and I think you could fill weeks and weeks!
I lived there for about 6 months (Battery Park City) and DH is from NY so it used to be like a 2nd home.
I loved the Ellis Island Museum, shopping on West broadway (walk from downtown to Canal St, then up West broadway and into the Village (Bleecker St) for drinks - what a perfect day!)
Have a fab time
Jane
xx


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh god, I love New York!

If you fancy going to a great American diner, try Artie's on Upper West Side. It's a brilliant place and has a good mix of locals and tourists. There are some cute little shops there - it's a bit quieter too if the crowds downtown are getting a bit much.

Link to Artie's http://www.arties.com/aboutus.asp (unconfirmed link thingy)

Also, if you the sunset boat trip is lovely. When we were last there, in Sept, as we were on the return journey, you could see the lights coming on and it was just really pretty.

Whatever you'll do, I'm sure you'll have loads and loads of fun!

/links


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies!  And thanks for the tip on the Rock vs. the Statue of Liberty.  We may end up doing both just to say that we did, you know?  I bought 2 "New York Passes" for us so that covers most of the entrance fees to things, and allows quick entrance with skipping lines etc.

If we were to take only one trip out of Manhatten, would you recommend Brighton Beach, Coney Island, or Jones beach?  We are only there for 6 nights so the itinerary is getting full!

One more question - would you feel safe at night with only 2 women?  I was thinking of planning everything so that we're back at the hotel by dark but I don't know if that is necessary?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Good questions Mandy, I dont know the answer tho - sorry


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,

Definitely recommend the heli flight down the river and over SOL.  Also I saw Chicago out there which was fab!!  I have to say that I didn't find NYC as intimidating as I expected and felt safe out at night as long you you take sensible precautions and stick to the busier areas.  I was really surprised at how unscared (is that even a word?! )I felt.

Have a wonderful time.

Karin

xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I agree with the helicopter flight, quite cheap & just stunning views! We did a meal on the boat around the statue but didn't go up it. We did the Empire State which was cool. Oh & afternoon tea at one of the posh hotels near Central Park


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

Food tips are great too!  I was looking at Tavern on the Green and it really is not as expensive as I expected!  I have no idea how we are going to fit everything in that we want to do with only 6 nights there!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh - that link brought back some happy memories of going with my mumxx


----------

